# 3point hitch/power steering wont work



## ripracine (Nov 9, 2010)

i own a 1964 IH 404. the 3point hitch isint working along with the power steering. its like the pump either isint getting fluid or there is a restriction on the preasure side of the system. is there a valve that could be stuck or something i can check before i tear into the reer end?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Ripracine. Did this start out gradual or right off? Have you checked the suction screen and filter?


----------



## ripracine (Nov 9, 2010)

yes i have, they are both new and i changed the fluid last week. and it more or less just started acting up recently


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hopefuly someone else will have a better idea, but it sounds like then it's either a kinked line or the pump needs attention. I thought perhaps you could be sucking air through the suction line, but you usually have a jerky response in the hydraulics.


----------



## ripracine (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks for the advice.


----------

